

Intel ships Haswell, the low-powered chip that could save Windows tablets - mathattack
http://www.citeworld.com/tablets/22385/intel-ships-haswell

======
FooBarWidget
How much of a device's power usage comes from the CPU, instead of the GPU,
screen, sensors and that kind of stuff?

------
devx
The most popular tablets are $200-$300 now. Good luck trying to enter that
market with Windows tablets where the CPU alone costs $300+.

